# SECTION 501 C 3 - CONTRACT BETWEEN THE CHURCH AND THE DEVIL



## taytay86 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ladies I friend of mine brought this to my attention, and I immediately jumped on the board to share it with you.

It is Section 501 (c)(3) of the Internal Revenue Code. Most call it the contract with the devil because of the church's loss of rights. It is a tax exemption churches can become apart of by becoming a corporation. Great idea right? BUT of course there are consequences of accepting the exception. 

I will only post certain paragraphs, but urge you all to research this information to find out more. Bring it to your Pastors attention - make a difference! 

(Source: directoryupdate.net)

Section 501(c)(3): Declares that churches are TOTALLY prohibited from participating in the political process. Below is the actual wording from the 2002 IRS Guideline for churches & religious organizations.

All section 501(c)(3) organizations, including churches…are absolutely prohibited from directly or indirectly participating in, or intervening in, any political campaign on behalf of (or in opposition to) any candidate for elective public office.
Other agreements that appear to be required are: A minister can not express his views on a candidate’s position in any meeting sanctioned by the church.

If a church allows a candidate to speak, it must provide the same opportunity for the opposing candidate to speak. It appears that even if a conversation occurs at an outside, but church sanctioned meeting (like a small group), and an opinion is given by the small group leader… the law has been violated.

The info below has yet to be verified, however it is posted to get your attention:

17 of 30 requirements for 501(c) (3) Churches. 
Department of Treasury I R S Pub 1826 (9-94) Cat. no. 21096G, churches must: 
1. Be incorporated (BECOME A BUSINESS) 
2. Have a recognized creed and "IRS approved form of worship." 
3. Have "IRS approved code of doctrine". 
4. Have ordained ministers educated in "state accredited colleges." 
5. Be "neutral on political issues." 
6. "Have tax exempt status issued by IRS." 
7. Pastor must answer to the IRS as to "daily activities of the church." 
8. The IRS must be privy to "all financial transactions" of the church. 
9. Pastor must supply "names of all donors"- make books records available. 
10. May only use "IRS approved" fundraising methods. 
11. Pastor will be "called to account over any stand taken against the tax system." 
12. Church "must advocate and support racial integration." (Multiculturalism) 
13. May "not" engage in activities "opposing pornography." 
14. May "not" support legislation saying "children belong to parents" rather than state." 
15. May not form a Political Action Committee nor support legislation "opposing lotteries and gambling activity." 
16. May not "oppose the public school system." 
17. May "not publicly declare" we are to "obey God rather than the government." 
(Those requirements only pertain to churches that want to escape paying taxes.) 

(Source Wikipedia)

501 (c)(3) It states that:

501(c)(3) exemptions apply to corporations, and any community chest, fund, or foundation, organized and operated exclusively for religious, charitable, scientific, testing for public safety, literary, educational purposes, to foster national or international amateur sports competition, promote the arts, or for the prevention of cruelty to children or animals.[7][8]

Another provision, 26 U.S.C. § 170, provides a deduction, for federal income tax purposes, for some donors who make charitable contributions to most types of 501(c)(3) organizations, among others. Regulations specify which such deductions must be verifiable to be allowed (e.g., receipts for donations over $250). *Due to the tax deductions associated with donations, loss of 501(c)(3) status can be highly challenging to a charity's continued operation, as many foundations and corporate matching programs do not grant funds to a charity without such status, and individual donors often do not donate to such a charity due to the unavailability of the deduction.
*

In addition to the tax emption, the organization looses it's rights. See below:


"Under the Internal Revenue Code, all section 501(c)(3) organizations are absolutely prohibited from directly or indirectly participating in, or intervening in, any political campaign on behalf of (or in opposition to) any candidate for elective public office. Contributions to political campaign funds or public statements of position (verbal or written) made on behalf of the organization in favor of or in opposition to any candidate for public office clearly violate the prohibition against political campaign activity. Violating this prohibition may result in denial or revocation of tax-exempt status and the imposition of certain excise taxes.

In contrast to the absolute prohibition on political campaign interventions by all section 501(c)(3) organizations, public charities (but not private foundations) may conduct a limited amount of lobbying to influence legislation

Satan is quickly making his move - The bible warns us about this! It is his plan to remove the church from the world, and it's happening right before our eyes. It won't be long before all churches must abide by section 501 (c)(3). WAKE UP PEOPLE! Tell a friend, and continue to pray for God's mercy and grace on this wretched world.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 4, 2010)

Praise the Father, His children's eyes are being opened! I posted about this months ago in a thread, but the search engine is not working for me. This code was a dirty trick from Lyndon B. Johnson and other Senators back in 1954. Churches were not paying taxes back then; people gave and did not expect a tax break in return.


----------



## aribell (Sep 4, 2010)

The information that "has not been verified" is not accurate.  Also, I think another way of thinking about this is to ask why a church would be backing a political candidate in the first place.  The government doesn't tax the preaching of the Gospel.  It's not concerned with Kingdom of God activities.  But it is concerned with government activities; and when a church decides to become involved in government activities, the government is going to have something to say about that.

Churches do not need to incorporate if they choose not to do so, nor do they have to have 501(c)3 status.  But if they are an organization receiving gifts and donations, they will be accountable for taxes to the government.  Jesus said that we are to pay our taxes according to the government's laws.  If churches want to be exempt from this, then they need to show that they are not participating in political activities, as the government is not willing to allow political activity to be tax free.

Again, not all of the posted info is accurate.  Insofar as most of those activities are prohibited, they are prohibited as attempts to influence the political process.  If a church wants to influence the political process, the government will not stop it, but that church will have to pay taxes like all the other political organizations.  The government does not determine what organizations must file as 501(c)3.  Tax exempt status is something that an organization must intentionally seek out and apply for and receive approval from the IRS.  So any church that is a 501(c)3 has it because they actively chose to become one.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 4, 2010)

Who or what are the beasts spoken of in Daniel and Revelation? Governments, the gods worshiped by man; its religion: politics. Most assemblies have no idea of this when they sign up. Others fear not having many in the pews because of the lack of a tax deduction. Once an assembly signs up, it is very difficult to get out of it. Fortunately, there are lawyers who can help in this area.

I find it amusing when politicians stump in churches. Also, there are a few non-profit organizations who violate this code on the regular. If one is doing what the government wants, you should have no trouble, but what happens when a church speaks out on a subject bureaucrats or politicians don't like? Under that code, the group just gave the government permission to correct them. Rules change all of the time...


----------



## aribell (Sep 4, 2010)

Again, though, I'd have to say that Jesus told us that we are subject to taxes.  We are told that we are to be subject to the governing authorities, righteous or not.  

I had a job where I was the one specifically filing incorporation documents and 501(c)3 applications for non-profit organizations.  It is not difficult to undo if you no longer want to be tax-exempt.  The IRS would be happy to have the church's money.  

Also, a lot of the information posted is not accurate as to what a 501(c)3 demands of an organization.  Non-profits, churches included, speak out about political _issues_ all the time.  The speaking on issues is not a violation.  You can even have politicians speak in your organization if you so choose.  However, _advocating _for a politician or a particular political platform is not allowed.  And honestly, I think that prohibition serves the interest of the church more than the government.  Churches that are wrapped up in political parties and getting certain candidates elected are neglecting their primary call, imo.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 4, 2010)

> Matthew 17:24-27 And when they were come to Capernaum, they that received tribute money came to Peter, and said, "Does not your master pay tribute?"
> 
> He said, "Yes."
> 
> ...



We are subject to man's law until it interferes with the Lord's. When He said to give to Caesar what is Caesar's, He pointed out whose face was on the money; Our Father wants us is the meaning of that passage. This goes beyond taxes; this is about subtle government control which can increase over time. The love of money is one of many distractions from this fact. What about the churches who don't want any government involvement any longer? There was a church in Indiana that tried that and got shut down. There are others which do not operate under any government jurisdiction. Are they going against the law? 

I have seen people struggle personally with this issue. The government is not always going to do what is best for someone, but what it thinks is right. With the immense number of laws and statutes on the books, anyone could break them and not even know it. My government will always be Our Father's first, no matter the consequences.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Sep 9, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> We are subject to man's law until it interferes with the Lord's. When He said to give to Caesar what is Caesar's, He pointed out whose face was on the money; Our Father wants us is the meaning of that passage. This goes beyond taxes; this is about subtle government control which can increase over time. The love of money is one of many distractions from this fact. What about the churches who don't want any government involvement any longer? There was a church in Indiana that tried that and got shut down. There are others which do not operate under any government jurisdiction. Are they going against the law?
> 
> I have seen people struggle personally with this issue. The government is not always going to do what is best for someone, but what it thinks is right. With the immense number of laws and statutes on the books, anyone could break them and not even know it. My government will always be Our Father's first, no matter the consequences.


 
I definitely agree with you on this, our government is not in line with God.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Sep 9, 2010)

What's with the title of the thread?  Really?  This kind of language is along the lines of antics like that of our dear friend Pastor Terry Jones down in Florida.  This is not a contract between the church and the devil.  People kill me always trying to find some kind of mysterious satanic tie with stuff.  As someone else already posted, the IRS is just focused on finances and government interference.  Churches should not be heavily involved in politics anyway.  And I really fail to see anything else that remotely looks like some "contract between the church and the devil."


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Sep 9, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> What about the churches who don't want any government involvement any longer? There was a church in Indiana that tried that and got shut down.



Can you please post the source of this information because I'm skeptical about believing that this is why the church was shut down.  People like to spin things in a sensationalistic kind of way.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 9, 2010)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> What's with the title of the thread?  Really?  This kind of language is along the lines of antics like that of our dear friend Pastor Terry Jones down in Florida.  This is not a contract between the church and the devil.  People kill me always trying to find some kind of mysterious satanic tie with stuff.  As someone else already posted, the IRS is just focused on finances and government interference.  Churches should not be heavily involved in politics anyway.  And I really fail to see anything else that remotely looks like some "contract between the church and the devil."


You have no idea how deep the deception goes. Those who trust man, this system, and/or love this world will remain blind and later be humbled by the truth. Only those who desire and hunger for truth above all else can see the encroaching problem. 



nathansgirl1908 said:


> Can you please post the source of this information because I'm skeptical about believing that this is why the church was shut down.  People like to spin things in a sensationalistic kind of way.


Why did you not look it up yourself? You did it for the article I mentioned from the Wall Street Journal about the "cool" churches. I have already posted about it months ago in the first CT thread. Also, I have listened to interviews from the members back in 2000. Poor people actually thought Bush was going to help them out.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Sep 9, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> You have no idea how deep the deception goes. Those who trust man, this system, and/or love this world will remain blind and later be humbled by the truth. Only those who desire and hunger for truth above all else can see the encroaching problem.



Girl please.  And I suppose YOU know how deep the deception goes?  I really hate it when people act as though they have the keys to deep dark secrets that others don't have.  Knowing the truth about the IRS code does not equate to trusting man, the system, or loving this world.  



> Why did you not look it up yourself? You did it for the article I mentioned from the Wall Street Journal about the "cool" churches.


Refresh my memory because I have no idea what you are talking about here.  

But there are lots of churches in Indiana and since I don't know the issue, I have no idea how to begin looking.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 9, 2010)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Girl please.  And I suppose YOU know how deep the deception goes?  I really hate it when people act as though they have the keys to deep dark secrets that others don't have.  Knowing the truth about the IRS code does not equate to trusting man, the system, or loving this world.
> 
> 
> Refresh my memory because I have no idea what you are talking about here.
> ...


How can one imply I claim to know deep, dark secrets if I posted the secrets for ALL to see? Is it my fault people ignore it? Did you even try to do your own research? Have you ever talked to people who are facing things like this on the personal tip? The adversary owns this world, who do you think inspires these deceptive, unnecessary laws?

I plugged "church taxes shut down" into a search engine and found the church quite easily. Its name was Indianapolis Baptist Temple, but do not stop there. The issue is larger than that.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Sep 9, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> How can one imply I claim to know deep, dark secrets if I posted the secrets for ALL to see? Is it my fault people ignore it? Did you even try to do your own research?



When you talk about how people are unaware or they have blinders, the implication is there.  And you ask me have i done my research.  Done my research on WHAT exactly???



> Have you ever talked to people who are facing things like this on the personal tip? The adversary owns this world, who do you think inspires these deceptive, unnecessary laws?



I feel like I'm having a conversation in the twilight zone here. 



> I plugged "church taxes shut down" into a search engine and found the church quite easily. Its name was Indianapolis Baptist Temple, but do not stop there. The issue is larger than that.


It came up because you knew the issue you were looking for.  You imply said the church was shut down.  I didn't know if we were still talking about mere taxes or something else. 

But I'm still unclear as to what you were referring to earlier when you said I looked up what you said about cool churches.  What are you talking about?


----------



## aribell (Sep 10, 2010)

Okay, for those who might be wondering, it works like this:

Anyone can get together and assemble.  We as Americans have a right of free association.  The government has nothing to do with this.  If you want to get together as a "home church" or even have a building, the government need not have anything to do with it.

If a group of believers chooses to become a official "church," as in a recognized organization, then it would incorporate, have a charter, etc.  This means that the organization itself now has legal status separate from the individual members.  So the organization itself can own property, receive gifts, etc.  It does not matter what the purpose of the organization is.  Again, we have a constitutional right to free speech and free association, which is why organizations like the Ku Klux Klan still exist.

Now, generally all individuals and organizations are subject to IRS taxation.  If an organization has revenue or income, the IRS is going to tax it, the same as it would for individuals.  If indidivuals are giving money to their church, that is going to be taxable.  _If a church does not want to pay these taxes_, then it may file for 501(c)3 status to become tax exempt and abide by the restrictions on political activity that that statute imposes.  

So, here are the options for churches:  

(1) go the home church route, don't have any common property, and remain relatively "unofficial" (might be the way it should be!)
(2) incorporate, become a legal organization, and pay taxes in accordance with our duty to do so
(3) incorporate, file for 501(c)3 status, don't pay taxes and don't get involved in political advocacy

The government is not forcing churches into any position.  

Indianapolis Baptist Temple

--This church was shut down for _*tax evasion*_.
The case is about the church refusing to abide by the law which requires _all employers _to withold federal income taxes for their employees and to themselves pay Medicare and Social Security taxes for their employees.  The fact that they are a church does not change the fact that they have to abide by employment laws.  This case has *nothing* to do with the government interfering with the message a church was trying to preach, nor with controlling the way the church functions in ministry.  
--This isn't complicated.  Just like if you hire someone not as an independent contractor, but as _your employee_, you will have the same liability to pay employment taxes that this church had.  If IBT wanted to avoid any government involvement, they should have truly done it New Testament style and supported the ministers out of their own pockets rather than pooling the money in a "church" and having them on the payroll.  
--Now, when the pastors decided to break all ties with the government, they rightly _unincorporated_.  However, they continued to operate the church as if it were incorporating--holding church-owned property, assets, and having employees.  The IRS noticed and filed leins against the property to pay for the $3+ million in back _employment_ taxes.  -

The real point is that IBT was _wholly free_ to go about its business undisturbed.  There were honest ways of going about ensuring that they as a group would no longer be legally tied to the government.  But they failed to do that, and when they appeared in court, the perception was not that IBT was taking a principled stance against government, but that they were using tactics intentionally designed to confuse the IRS as to their identity.  They may not have been trying to be shady, but again, there were proper ways of achieving their ends.

The only reason i replied to this thread is that I believe it is _imperative_ that when we engage the world we are on top of our game, not only zealous, but factually accurate.  We only lose credibility in our witness when we misuse facts or don't fully know them.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Sep 10, 2010)

Well said.  I knew there was more to the story.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 10, 2010)

The lesson learned from that church's situation is not to incorporate in the first place, which is what they had done _after_ the previous pastor died. There is no reason for any assembly to incorporate and to do so, places them under the jurisdiction of the state _first_, not Christ. No one will believe this until they see it in action. Please, do more research into this issue everyone; you may be surprised what you will find.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Sep 10, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> The lesson learned from that church's situation is not to incorporate in the first place, which is what they had done _after_ the previous pastor died. There is no reason for any assembly to incorporate and to do so, places them under the jurisdiction of the state _first_, not Christ. No one will believe this until they see it in action. Please, do more research into this issue everyone; you may be surprised what you will find.


 Tax evasion is tax evasion. Blame is to be placed firmly on the church.  So the lesson learned is to properly report your income.   I don't think it is necessary to say that they should not incorporate.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 12, 2010)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Tax evasion is tax evasion. Blame is to be placed firmly on the church.  So the lesson learned is to properly report your income.   I don't think it is necessary to say that they should not incorporate.


You completely ignored everything else I said. Before 1954, it was not necessary for churches to even do that; they were _automatically exempt from taxes_. That defunct church's situation had more layers to it than the official word will give and the issue goes farther than that incident.

To incorporation means to place an organization under government control, to obey the state first over God. Look at these churches today and see the corruption because of it. Someone tell me where in the Bible it said we are to structure places of worship like this? To be separate from where we worship? Does that even sound right? If you believe this, then you trust the ways of the world.

Father, I pray those silently reading will see what has been done under the guise of benevolence and convenience.


----------



## aribell (Sep 12, 2010)

Nymphe, don't get me wrong, as I don't necessarily thing that churches should incorporate either. However, what I think is being missed is the fact that we actually cannot control how and when we will be subject to government authority. Scripture simply tells us to both be subject to the governing authorities _and_ to be faithful to God. There is no conflict between our being subject to the governing authorities until what they say to do contradicts God's word.

The thing about the IBT is that even though they were "unincorporated" they still had employees, which is regulated by federal law. Those same laws would apply to anyone, incorporated or not. So being "unincorporated" doesn't suddenly stop churches or associations of people from being subject to the law.  Churches used to be exempt from _income_ taxes_.  _Employment taxes (taxes paid by employers for their workers' social security and medicare benefits), however, are something entirely different, which have nothing at all to do with 501(c)3 status.  Again, _all_ employers are subject to such taxes.

The point is not to use legal tactics to try and circumvent government control, but rather to be faithful to the Lord in all things while being subject to the law. In this case, the government didn't require that church to do one solitary thing that went against God's commands or hindered the Gospel. And the church didn't even claim that it did. Their argument was that they shouldn't have to obey the law because they're a church. That was totally unscriptural. 

Regardless of what the law was pre-1954, it is what it is today, and we are subject to it. If we as believers have to end up exercising civil disobedience because the gov't is requiring something evil, then we should do that and suffer the consequences in obedience. But refusing to pay taxes as a principled stance against government authority itself is not biblically supportable.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 12, 2010)

The word corporation come from the Latin word _coporare_, meaning to form a body. His Body is already here, so whose body are we forming? If a church needs to have paid employees, then it it too big and needs to break up. We are all required to do a job in Christ, not grow a not-for-profit organization for the government's benefit.

This is not about taxes. How many times do I have to say this? Do you think Jesus obeyed the laws of the state all of the time? When did He pay tribute or worship Caesar? This is about being subject under the beast system, to form a body under that system. This created a top-down structure anathema to what Jesus wanted. Look at the fruits of it: mega churches, wealthy board of directors disguised as "elders," increased corruption and a foothold for the government to force its will at any time.


----------

